# ethical code, code of ethics, code of conduct, code of practice, moral code



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

ethical code, code of ethics, code of conduct, code of practice, moral code

Πώς τα ξεχωρίζουμε όλα αυτά στα ελληνικά;

Από το _ethical code_ της Wikipedia:

An *ethical code* is adopted by an organization in an attempt to assist those in the organization called upon to make a decision (usually most, if not all) understand the difference between 'right' and 'wrong' and to apply this understanding to their decision. The ethical code therefore generally implies documents at three levels:

*A code of ethics:* A code of ethics often focuses on social issues. It may set out general principles about an organization's beliefs on matters such as mission, quality, privacy or the environment. It may delineate proper procedures to determine whether a violation of the code of ethics has occurred and, if so, what remedies should be imposed. The effectiveness of such codes of ethics depends on the extent to which management supports them with sanctions and rewards. Violations of a private organization's code of ethics usually can subject the violator to the organization's remedies (such as restraint of trade based on moral principles). The code of ethics links to and gives rise to a code of conduct for employees.
*A code of conduct* (employee ethics): A code of conduct is a document designed to influence the behavior of employees. They set out the procedures to be used in specific ethical situations, such as conflicts of interest or the acceptance of gifts, and delineate the procedures to determine whether a violation of the code of ethics occurred and, if so, what remedies should be imposed. The effectiveness of such codes of ethics depends on the extent to which management supports them with sanctions and rewards. Violations of a code of conduct may subject the violator to the organization's remedies which can under particular circumstances result in the termination of employment.
*A code of practice* (professional ethics): A code of practice is adopted by a profession or by a governmental or non-governmental organization to regulate that profession. A code of practice may be styled as a code of professional responsibility, which will discuss difficult issues, difficult decisions that will often need to be made, and provide a clear account of what behavior is considered "ethical" or "correct" or "right" in the circumstances. In a membership context, failure to comply with a code of practice can result in expulsion from the professional organization. In its 2007 International Good Practice Guidance, Defining and Developing an Effective Code of Conduct for Organizations, the International Federation of Accountants provided the following working definition: "Principles, values, standards, or rules of behavior that guide the decisions, procedures and systems of an organization in a way that (a) contributes to the welfare of its key stakeholders, and (b) respects the rights of all constituents affected by its operations."
​
Από το λήμμα _morality_:

*Moral codes*

Codified morality is generally distinguished from custom, another way for a community to define appropriate activity, by the former's derivation from natural or universal principles. Some religious communities see the Divine as providing these principles through revelation, sometimes in great detail. Such codes may be called laws, as in the Law of Moses, or community morality may be defined through commentary on the texts of revelation, as in Islamic law. Such codes are distinguished from legal or judicial right, including civil rights, which are based on the accumulated traditions, decrees and legislation of a political authority, though these latter often invoke the authority of the moral law.

Morality can also be seen as the collection of beliefs as to what constitutes a good life. Since throughout most of human history, religions have provided both visions and regulations for an ideal life, morality is often confused with religious precepts. In secular communities, lifestyle choices, which represent an individual's conception of the good life, are often discussed in terms of "morality." Individuals sometimes feel that making an appropriate lifestyle choice invokes a true morality, and that accepted codes of conduct within their chosen community are fundamentally moral, even when such codes deviate from more general social principles.

Moral codes are often complex definitions of moral and immoral that are based upon well-defined value systems. Although some people might think that a moral code is simple, rarely is there anything simple about one's values, ethics, etc. or, for that matter, the judgment of those of others. The difficulty lies in the fact that morals are often part of a religion and more often than not about culture codes. Sometimes, moral codes give way to legal codes, which couple penalties or corrective actions with particular practices. Note that while many legal codes are merely built on a foundation of religious and/or cultural moral codes, often they are one and the same.

Examples of moral codes include the Golden Rule; the Five Precepts and the Noble Eightfold Path of Buddhism (see Śīla); the ancient Egyptian code of Ma'at; the Ten Commandments of Judaism, Christianity, and Islam; Judaism's Noahide Law; and the yamas and niyama of the Hindu scriptures.​


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2011)

Code of practice: Το ΤΕΕ το λέει επαγγελματικό κώδικα ή κώδικα επαγγελματικής δεοντολογίας. 

H ΕΣΗΕΑ έχει Κώδικα Επαγγελματικής Ηθικής και Κοινωνικής Ευθύνης (προφανώς πιο κοινωνικός ο προσανατολισμός τους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2014)

Α, ωραία! Υπάρχει ζουμερό νήμα, για να προσθέσω τις απορίες μου.

Έστω ότι μια _εμπορική_ εταιρεία διαθέτει Code of Ethics and Business Conduct. Και ας πούμε ότι μια καλή απόδοση είναι Κώδικας δεοντολογίας και επαγγελματικής συμπεριφοράς. Τι κάνεις, όμως, αν ο Κώδικας επιμένει να αναφέρεται στα ethics της εταιρείας και στο ότι είναι ethical company (που κάνει fair trade κλπ); Πόσο μπορείς να αποφεύγεις την αναφορά σε ηθική; Και γιατί μου θυμίζει αυτή η συζήτηση τα περί νόμιμου και ηθικού;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2014)

Αυτά νομίζω μπορείς να τα αποδίδεις κατά περίπτωση: η δεοντολογία της εταιρείας, η εταιρεία σέβεται τις τοπικές κοινότητες κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

Δυστυχώς, είτε από κακομετάφραση είτε από επέκταση της σημασίας του επιθέτου _ηθικός_ (αφού τα παίρνουν οι παντοκράτορες και δεν σκέφτονται ότι οι υπόλοιποι δεν αντλούμε ορολογία από τρεις-τέσσερις δεξαμενές) έτσι ώστε να καλύψει και τη διάσταση της εταιρικής ηθικής, δεοντολογίας και υπευθυνότητας, θα βρεις να χρησιμοποιείται η _ηθική_ σαν ουσιαστικό και το _ηθικός_ σαν επίθετο σαν απόδοση τού _ethical_. Έτσι, και οι _World’s Most Ethical Companies_ αποδίδονται ως _Ηθικές Εταιρείες_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2014)

Να βάλουμε εδώ κι αυτό το ζευγαράκι:

unethical = αντιδεοντολογικός
unethical behaviour = αντιδεοντολογική συμπεριφορά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Πάντως, η απόδοση ethical = δεοντολογικός μοιάζει να τρίζει στον συγκριτικό και τον υπερθετικό βαθμό. Πώς να πεις τις _World’s Most Ethical Companies_; Οι πιο δεοντολογικές εταιρείες στον κόσμο; Υπάρχει δεοντολογία light; Υπάρχουν δεοντολογικός, δεοντολογικότερος, δεοντολογικότατος; Θα μου πεις, αφού υπάρχει λογικότερος και τελειότατος...


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2014)

Μα δεν μπορεί το _δεοντολογικός_ να συνδυαστεί με αυτούς που τηρούν τη δεοντολογία· γι' αυτό τρίζει η αντιστοιχία και κυκλοφορούν τόσες «ηθικές εταιρείες» (όπου προφανώς δεν συνηθίζονται οι σεξουαλικές εκδουλεύσεις  ). Ποιος θα ήταν διατεθειμένος να φλυαρήσει, να πει «Οι εταιρείες που αριστεύουν στην τήρηση της δεοντολογίας»; Βάζουν ένα _ηθικές_ και μπερδεύουν όλοι τα μπούτια τους.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Βάζουν ένα _ηθικές_ και μπερδεύουν όλοι τα μπούτια τους.


Τουλάχιστον ξεμπερδεύουν τις γλώσσες τους. Κι αυτό κάτι είναι. :)


----------



## antongoun (Jun 20, 2020)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε το _conduct_ στη φράση "nature and *conduct *of interpersonal relationships" ή στον τίτλο _An Essay on the Nature and *Conduct* of the Passions and Affections_ που η wiki αποδίδει με "αγωγή"; Πώς το καταλαβαίνετε;(Δοκίμιο για τη Φύση και την Αγωγή των Αισθημάτων)

(Οι σημασίες της _αγωγής _στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ και στο ΛΚΝ νομίζω ότι δεν ταιριάζουν, ούτε με τη δική μου φράση ούτε με τον τίτλο)


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 20, 2020)

1) Η Φωτεινή Βάκη ( ΗΘΙΚΗ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ, ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΡΟΛΗΠΤΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ: ΤΟ ΗΘΙΚΟ ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ FRANCIS HUTCHESON KAI ADAM SMITH) μεταφράζει τον τίτλο ως «Δοκίμιο περί της φύσης και της συμπεριφοράς των παθών και των ροπών»
http://history.ionio.gr/download.php?f=ahf_ionios_logos/il_02_06.pdf


2) Στο λήμμα «Χάτσεσον Φράνσις» της ελληνικής έκδοσης του Φιλοσοφικού Λεξικού του Cambridge ( το οποίο λήμμα μεταφράζει ο Αθανάσιος Σαμαρτζής), ο τίτλος στα ελληνικά έχει ως εξής: «Ένα δοκίμιο περί της φύσεως και της συμπεριφοράς των παθών και των παθημάτων με παραδείγματα για την ηθική αίσθηση»


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2020)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει την ίδια σημασία το _conduct_ στις φράσεις «Human nature and conduct» (όπως στον τίτλο βιβλίου του Ντιούι, όπου σαφώς μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για «συμπεριφορά»), «conduct of interpersonal relationships» (όπου πιστεύω ότι σημαίνει «διεξαγωγή», όπως στο «conduct of the elections», στο παράδειγμα του ODE) και στο «Nature and Conduct of the Passions and Affections», όπου μέσα στο ίδιο το κείμενο το _conduct_ όλο για συμπεριφορά ανθρώπων χρησιμοποιείται (αλλά μη με κάνετε να διαβάσω περισσότερο!).


----------



## antongoun (Jun 21, 2020)

Στην αρχή (ομολογώ ότι) σκέφτηκα το "δεοντολογία" - "φύση και δεοντολογία των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων" (γι' αυτό και πρόσθεσα την ερώτηση σε αυτό το νήμα).
Ή "φύση και τρόποι των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων".
Δεν ξέρω...

Ευχαριστώ, ανεπίψογε και Νίκελ.


----------



## antongoun (Sep 10, 2020)

"φύση και έκφανση/εκδήλωση των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων"; 
"φύση και τρόποι έκφανσης/εκδήλωσης των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων" ;;


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2020)

Εμένα εξακολουθεί να μου αρέσει η «Φύση και διεξαγωγή των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων».


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 10, 2020)

Στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο (Βλασόπουλος) μού ταιριάζει "η φύση και η λειτουργία των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων" (και το "εκδήλωση" ίσως)


----------



## kaydee (Feb 11, 2021)

Καλησπέρα,
να ξανανοίξω κι εγώ τη συζήτηση, με την εξής πρόταση:

By drawing on the language, ethics, and theology of Homer and Hesiod, Solon imbues his commitment to justice and communal values with the authority of traditional wisdom.

Όπου, φαντάζομαι, το ethics είναι η (άνευ μεταφυσικής) ηθική (τρόπον τινά). Γιατί, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τη σχετική απάντηση της Britannica, ούτε οι αγγλόφωνοι τα έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει απόλυτα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2021)

Γεια σου, kay. Μα είναι τώρα πράγματα αυτά για να έχεις βεβαιότητες; Υποθέτω ότι εσύ θα γράψεις για την «ηθική του Ομήρου» και οι αναγνώστες θα καταλάβουν ό,τι τους επιτρέπουν οι αναλύσεις και οι εξηγήσεις στο περικείμενο.


----------



## kaydee (Feb 13, 2021)

Ναι, εννοείται. Αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα, χωρίς ιδιαίτερο άγχος για την όποια αβεβαιότητα. Απλώς κάτι έψαχνα, έπεσα πάνω στο νήμα και στη συζήτηση για τη σύγχυση των δύο όρων στις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις, θυμήθηκα τη Brittanica, θυμήθηκα το κείμενο για τον Όμηρο, και είπα να τα προσθέσω ως άλλη μία ένδειξη (ή απόδειξη) πως ούτε οι Άγγλοι, Σκώτοι κλπ διακρίνουν απόλυτα τους δύο όρους.


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 13, 2021)

Συνήθως συναντώ το morality ως ηθικότητα και το ethics ως ηθική, όπως π.χ. εδώ:

«Ηθικότητα» είναι ο όρος που έχει επιλεγεί στην ελληνική μετάφραση του Bernard Williams, Η ηθική και τα όρια της φιλοσοφίας ως απόδοση του όρου ‘morality’, ο οποίος ενέχει την αφηρημένη κανονιστικότητα και καθολικευσιμότητα του νεωτερικού (και καντιανών κυρίως καταβολών) ηθικού νόμου, προκειμένου αυτός να αντιδιασταλεί προς την πυκνότερη και πιο περιεκτική αρχαιοελληνική έννοια της ηθικής που αποδίδει τον όρο ‘ethics’ και σχετίζεται από τον Williams με το σωκρατικό ερώτημα περί του τρόπου με τον οποίο αξίζει κανείς να ζει

Μολονότι η συγκεκριμένη μεταφραστική επιλογή δεν είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιητική, την ακολουθώ κι εδώ για λόγους συνέπειας και ομοιομορφίας προς το βασικό κείμενο αναφοράς μου.

http://gavagaiphilosophy.weebly.com/uploads/8/2/0/0/82000672/giamarelos.pdf


----------

